# passenger damaged my car



## victor-eremita (Jun 28, 2017)

Hey guys

I had a drunk I had to eject from my car and he didn't like being told what to do, so he started kicking my car and destroyed the headlight.

It's been 2 weeks now and Uber haven't said whether they will make him pay for it.

Has anyone had similar experiences? What did uber do?


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

victor-eremita said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I had a drunk I had to eject from my car and he didn't like being told what to do, so he started kicking my car and destroyed the headlight.
> 
> ...


That is a tough situation. UBER may treat this as your word against the passengers....and may do nothing. In the US, it would have to be reported to the police (within 24 hours of the incident) in order for any investigation to take place. That is about the only chance of getting any funds from the passenger for the repair work. You might be out of luck on this one.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

victor-eremita said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I had a drunk I had to eject from my car and he didn't like being told what to do, so he started kicking my car and destroyed the headlight.
> 
> ...


This was an act of vandalism. Hopefully you reported this to the police. Uber will claim their deductible applies, but it doesn't. You will have to send Uber a "demand letter" to get them to pay or give contact info for pax.


----------



## victor-eremita (Jun 28, 2017)

Yeah I went to police but they said not much they can do. Australian law... Since it wasn't caught on film it's my word against theirs.

I gave names and addresses for pax. But is that enough to get uber to charge them? What is the deductible that they claim lets them not pay?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Rat said:


> This was an act of vandalism. Hopefully you reported this to the police. Uber will claim their deductible applies, but it doesn't. You will have to send Uber a "demand letter" to get them to pay or give contact info for pax.


Why wouldn't it apply? Vandalism is covered under comprehensive and comprehensive has a deductible.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Why wouldn't it apply? Vandalism is covered under comprehensive and comprehensive has a deductible.


Their liability is not negated by their lack of insurance


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Rat said:


> Their liability is not negated by their lack of insurance


When did i say it wasnt? This is Uber insurance, not pax insurance. If you have a comprehensive claim, which this type of damage falls under that as it is non-collision damage, then the deductible applies.

You can go after the pax, maybe you can get the information from uber through a demand letter, but i fail to see how Uber insurance is liable to pay a comprehensive claim without a deductible.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> When did i say it wasnt? This is Uber insurance, not pax insurance. If you have a comprehensive claim, which this type of damage falls under that as it is non-collision damage, then the deductible applies.
> 
> You can go after the pax, maybe you can get the information from uber through a demand letter, but i fail to see how Uber insurance is liable to pay a comprehensive claim without a deductible.


Insurance is never liable. The policy holder is liable


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Just say $1000 deductible...

James river will say they will fix it...

I call bu$$shiit...

Been there done that!

Rakos


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> When did i say it wasnt? This is Uber insurance, not pax insurance. If you have a comprehensive claim, which this type of damage falls under that as it is non-collision damage, then the deductible applies.
> 
> You can go after the pax, maybe you can get the information from uber through a demand letter, but i fail to see how Uber insurance is liable to pay a comprehensive claim without a deductible.


Insurers aren't liable at all. The policy holder is. Uber's lack of insurance doesn't negate their liabilities


----------



## victor-eremita (Jun 28, 2017)

3 weeks later, uber replies telling me its not their responsibility and they won't charge the rider anything.

**** uber


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

victor-eremita said:


> 3 weeks later, uber replies telling me its not their responsibility and they won't charge the rider anything.
> 
> &%[email protected]!* uber


You can still sue the pax directly


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

This is where I start laughing histerically...

You play...you pay...

Whether wear and tear or minor damage...

You're pretty much on your own...

Deductible...$1000 uber...$2500 Lyft...

Someone correct me if I'm wrong...

Yours truely got caught in that trap...

I look at the damage as a proud scar...

That results when I use a bit of my car...

Oh...Butt the memories...8)

I can still see the idiots fighting in the back seat...8(

Young gentlemen of privelidge...

Kickboxing each other...feet up...

Not a dam dime for the damage...

Rakos


----------



## victor-eremita (Jun 28, 2017)

Yeah 'luckily', i drove my car into a pole the other day and the car is being written off by the insurance company.

So I don't have to pay anything to 'fix' it.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

The Uber exchange business is defunct...

Places to get a car are getting fewer...

You gonna find a cheap one and rejoin the ranks???

Rakos


----------



## victor-eremita (Jun 28, 2017)

No the pay is too low.


----------

